# dirty marbles game



## montgomery1365 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was introduced to the Dirty Marbles Game by some friends and am interested in making my own game board. I have purchased the wood for the game board and now need a template. I would appreciate any help anyone can offer. Thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bill.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bill.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Bill. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Is this what you mean? dirty-marbles-board-game I'm pretty sure you will have to make up your own template for this.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Bill . Sorry I cannot be of any help but I'm sure the resident experts will have some direction for you .
Never heard of this game ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This video is quite interesting . But you need an original cardboard game board to use as your template . I remember seeing that game as a kid but haven't a clue how it played? 


How to Make a Marble Game Board (woodlogger.com) - YouTube


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

montgomery1365 said:


> I was introduced to the Dirty Marbles Game by some friends and am interested in making my own game board. I have purchased the wood for the game board and now need a template. I would appreciate any help anyone can offer. Thanks


this board is 24x24"...
capture/print it and then scale it...
make your own template...


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

Cool! What kind of wood are you planning to use?

Welcome to the Forum!

TedP


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like a variant of Chinese Checkers(?)...
Chinese checkers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome, Bill...what's the expression...? "ask and you shall receive"


You're gonna like it here...

Good luck with the game...


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !



Gary


----------



## Mike Turley (Dec 13, 2015)

I made a ready to print template. It is in pdf format and should print just the right size if you take it to a print shop like Kinkos, Officemax, etc...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks Mike for the template, welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Are you going to use the fancy Rockler bit?
Marble Drilling Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools








They even have a Chinese Checkers Jig...
http://www.rockler.com/chinese-checkers-template-accessories?avad=55963_ca1f9591
There are many styles of Dirty Marble Boards.
I've seen the 4 player ones growing up:








And the "bee-centric" fanatic loves anything 6 sided...








But I gotta admit, this one intrigues me:









Here are some templates someone made for their Dirty Marbles board:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/router-bit-marbles-68025/#post659242
http://www.deltacadusersgroup.org/Member_Submitted/0039/0011/Wahoo_6player.jpg

Evidently it's "old" name was "Wahoo marbles."
Probably no longer Politically Correct, like the Washington Redskins, so now it's "Dirty marbles..."
You can even play an online version against a computer...
https://www.playfg.com/dirty-marbles-game.html
~M


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Bill, welcome to the forum.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

In the UK it's called Ludo, *see the different layouts used here*


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It appears there are many versions of the board, like DaninVan I was thinking the Chinese checkers game I played as a kid, but the numerous board variations remind me of Headache, Sorry and a couple I can't remember. Maybe like Stick suggested make a temp of one you like and scale it up.
Dirty 
Marble Boards

Back in the late 70s I created a game that stole something from bunches of other games, Risk, Stratego, Headache, etc. combined them and added junk. It could last for hours or end quickly not to mention cause arguments between betrayed players. It had a definite military/geopolitical bend. None that played could agree on a name that could be used in mixed company or children. "Yaha" and "Jungle Hunt" were the 2 I kept.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There is a tremendous amount of free information here. You will also notice from time to time a bit of humor and good natured bantering.


----------

